# New To Us Autotrail



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

After our last two campers being German we are on Tuesday going to look at an 03 apache 700se can any one give me any specific pointers i need to look at, it had a habitation cert in oct 2011 and i know what i,m looking at more or less but would still be gratefull for any advice, thanks Sideways.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Good van the 700..
We had our previous one for 5 years, now for sale..
www.apache700.freewebspace.com. (wink)..
Check cam belt has been changed and in theory will be coming due for another change within next year based on advised 5 years life.

Nothing specific I can say to look at, I have not come across any common issues..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Look for cracks in the gelcoat of the rear panel and front of the roof and around the light fittings.
Ours have generally apeared over winter when the mh is not in use.
Dave p


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Two previous vans were German. Now thinking I should have listened to my travelling buddy and gone with Autotrail from the start.
Excellent van so far as I can see.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They don't make them like that now :wink:

Wouldn't swop my 02 Tracker for anything


----------

